# Development announcement for the Canon RF 100-500mm f/4.5-7.1L IS USM is coming alongside the Canon EOS R5



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 13, 2020)

> It looks like the previously rumored Canon RF 100-500mm f/4.5-7.1L IS USM is also getting a development announcement with the Canon EOS R5.



Continue reading...


----------



## jolyonralph (Feb 13, 2020)

Canon announces development of the EOS R5 next-generation full-frame mirrorless camera and new RF series lenses | Canon Global


TOKYO, February 13, 2020—Canon Inc. announced today that the company is currently developing the EOS R5 full-frame mirrorless camera—containing CMOS sensor, image processing, optical and other state-of-the-art technologies the company has cultivated through its long history of camera




global.canon


----------



## jolyonralph (Feb 13, 2020)

Note the RF 1.4 and 2x extenders too


----------



## H. Jones (Feb 13, 2020)

Wow, power move by Canon to turn the 100-400 into its own competitor to the 150-600mm lenses. Wouldn't be surprised if it's still 5.6 at 400mm and they just simply extended the range to 500mm 7.1. Pretty excellent considering how much I use a 1.4x to get a 560mm f/8, now gets you to 700mm with a 1.4x.


----------



## MaximPhotoStudio (Feb 13, 2020)

Here is the link to the new R5: https://cweb.canon.jp/eos/special/eos-r/r5/


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2020)

APRIL 2020 Availability on the R5. Wow. Outstanding!!


----------



## Gloads (Feb 13, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> Note the RF 1.4 and 2x extenders too


1000mm f/14 on a 45MP sensor, don't think the RF design will make that usable. Wonder how 500mm on this RF zoom lens would compare to EF 500 f/4?


----------



## jolyonralph (Feb 13, 2020)

Gloads said:


> 1000mm f/14 on a 45MP sensor, don't think the RF design will make that usable. Wonder how 500mm on this RF zoom lens would compare to EF 500 f/4?


I wouldn't use a 2x with that lens. But the 2x with the RF 70-200 2.8 is quite a sensible option


----------



## gregster (Feb 13, 2020)

PureClassA said:


> APRIL 2020 Availability on the R5. Wow. Outstanding!!



Unfortunately I'm pretty certain they're referring to the image.canon cloud for an April launch.


----------



## bitcars (Feb 13, 2020)

Quite a different show from yesterday's nikon D6 announcement.


----------



## digigal (Feb 13, 2020)

If it's as easy to focus as my 7DMII and has a joystick--OMG, I'll be in heaven and all the years of waiting will be worth it!


----------



## PureClassA (Feb 13, 2020)

As few details as we got from this development announcement, Kudos to Craig for digging up as much as he has thus far. Canon does NOT make that easy to do and given their frustration over the fact that he got them... They are probably going to make things more difficult in the future


----------



## Aaron Lozano (Feb 13, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> I wouldn't use a 2x with that lens. But the 2x with the RF 70-200 2.8 is quite a sensible option



With the size of the RF's 70-200...it's not just sensible, it is a pretty good one


----------



## Aussie shooter (Feb 13, 2020)

Any idea on the size of this lens. I get the feeling canon may have sacrificed a little on the apature to produce a VERY small but useful travel wildlife lens. I dont know about the rest of you but every gram and cm matters to me when i am packing for a trip to a wildlife destination


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 13, 2020)

Lots of discussion in the big R5 announcement thread.

Smart money is that this is simply a 100-400 f4-5.6 that tosses in the bonus feature of pulling that front end a hair more to reach 500mm. Should be the same quality as the current, enhanced as RF enables, with a bit of a stretch on the long end for when conditions permit.

$1999?


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 13, 2020)

Optics Patent said:


> Lots of discussion in the big R5 announcement thread.
> 
> Smart money is that this is simply a 100-400 f4-5.6 that tosses in the bonus feature of pulling that front end a hair more to reach 500mm. Should be the same quality as the current, enhanced as RF enables, with a bit of a stretch on the long end for when conditions permit.
> 
> $1999?



The wording in the IBIS section makes it seem that IBIS will only work with RF IS lenses and non-IS lenses, with EF IS lenses it will be likely disabled. If that's the case, add $300 or so to the price.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 13, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> I wouldn't use a 2x with that lens. But the 2x with the RF 70-200 2.8 is quite a sensible option


I wouldn't assume that a TC will work with the lens, I'd hope so, but if it uses similar tech to the 70-300mm 4.5-5.6 L to get a more compact lens, the moving rear focus group precludes a TC.

I wonder?


----------



## Optics Patent (Feb 13, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> The wording in the IBIS section makes it seem that IBIS will only work with RF IS lenses and non-IS lenses, with EF IS lenses it will be likely disabled. If that's the case, add $300 or so to the price.



As long as IBIS works with non-IS lenses like my Questar 700mm f8 mirror lenses, I'm OK. And for the non-IS 11-24, etc. 

But it may be a tech challenge to get two IS systems to work together and not fight each other when one is a legacy system.


----------



## jolyonralph (Feb 24, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I wouldn't assume that a TC will work with the lens, I'd hope so, but if it uses similar tech to the 70-300mm 4.5-5.6 L to get a more compact lens, the moving rear focus group precludes a TC.
> 
> I wonder?



You're right, from the images of the RF teleconverters they clearly won't work with the RF 70-200. The big question is how they'll work with EF lenses and EF-RF adaptors.


----------



## koenkooi (Feb 24, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> You're right, from the images of the RF teleconverters they clearly won't work with the RF 70-200. The big question is how they'll work with EF lenses and EF-RF adaptors.



Not just the images, have a look at https://www.canon.co.uk/lenses/rf-70-200mm-f2-8l-is-usm-lens/specifications/ and scroll down to "*Extender Compatibility".*


----------



## jolyonralph (Feb 24, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> Not just the images, have a look at https://www.canon.co.uk/lenses/rf-70-200mm-f2-8l-is-usm-lens/specifications/ and scroll down to "*Extender Compatibility".*



I knew I had a good reason to keep my EF 70-200 f/2.8L IS II


----------

